# AV system advice; foreclosed home



## sharmakdeep (Dec 13, 2013)

We recently moved into a home that was foreclosed and lots of things missing. The basement is finished with lots of wires in one area, assuming for projector, speakers, etc. There are wires hanging from the wall and ceilings where I suppose the speakers are supposed to go. I want to get some speakers and a receiver to make this setup work again and will explain the configuration.

In the main seating area, there are component wires hanging from the ceiling for most likely a Projector. Standing there and looking at the opposite wall, there are outlets/wires for 2 Front speakers and 1 center speaker. Looking behind me on the ceiling there are 2 round holes for supposedly rear surround speakers. This is most likely a 5.1 setup. In addition to this, there are 2 other rooms that have 2 speakers each. They also each have a volume control knob on the wall.

My aim is to get all the speakers holes (6 in ceiling and 2+1 on the wall) populated with functional speakers.

I started looking into getting "Onkyo TX-NR616 7.2- Channel" from Amazon, along with the whole suite of Pyle speakers (such as Pyle Home PDIC81RD). 

I really don't need Network (Airplay) functionality since I have 5 Apple TVs and can spare one for this area. I also don't care if all the speakers (incl the 2 zones) play the same music/sound, since I can always switch-off the volume in those 2 zones while watching movie in the 5.1 setup. So, is there a receiver that I can use for a total of 9 speakers? Any thoughts?


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

the onkyo tx nr 818 is just one I can think of that's 7.2 with a set of pre outs( this requires another 2 ch amp) that will make it a 9.2 set up....hope this helps ya out!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Pyle is junk, stay away from them for sure. If you can avoid it don't use any in ceiling speakers as they are a not good for quality. You much better off using bookshelf type speakers.


----------



## satx (Nov 29, 2012)

I would think any 7.1 receiver with with a second zone and assignable rear channels (A/B) or a 5,6 or 7.1 with 2 additional zones would work. I also may be misunderstanding what you are trying to do or misinformed myself, lol. 

I'm not current on HT receivers, but I believe my Pioneer VSX-1018 is capable and of decent quality, if not a little out dated. Though I use it with Apple tv too and don't miss any kind of internet of bluetooth capabilities. It could probably be found for cheap these days. I'm sure there are many others too. 

BTW, you could probably do better than those Pyle speakers, but maybe not at that price. I would at least look around a little more for the speakers in your theater if you're looking for it to be of high quality. 

Hope this helps


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Many of our members, including myself, purchase refurbished gear from Accessories4less:

http://www.accessories4less.com/

Good service, good prices, and the gear looks new. They have receivers as well as speakers. I purchased two Denon receivers from them last year and was very pleased with the service.


----------



## satx (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll second accessories4less! I purchased a pair of Kef iq5 speakers at half off retail. Supposedly open box, but they were perfect. And when, somehow they sent me one Maple and one Walnut, they sent a new one out the same day without requiring me to first return one of the speakers I had. They even told me to keep the other one until the second matching one arrived so that I'd have a pair to listen to.


----------

